
Ask HN: Recommend a good project proposal template? - botw
Recommend a good (web&#x2F;mobile software development) project proposal template(link)?
======
itamarst
[https://doubleyourfreelancing.com/](https://doubleyourfreelancing.com/) has
good resources; email course has some suggestions about this.

